# Yield question or definition request



## BenDover (Jan 29, 2008)

What do the breeders mean on the yield descriptions?



> Yield (Sea of Green on one m2) : 400-500



What is the translation to the layman?

Thanks!


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2008)

one square meter yeids sog= 6 to 9 plant in a 3x3 ft space, clones...6x a year.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 29, 2008)

That means that the breeder is achieving a yield of 400 to 500 grams in a squared meter of space. Thats a descent yielder by the way


----------



## BenDover (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

Yeah, that is from the PPP from Nirvana. I think that will be in my next grow.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 29, 2008)

purple power plant? I`d like to get that one, Good luck with it!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 29, 2008)

Pure Power Plant I think.


----------



## BenDover (Jan 29, 2008)

As bombbudpuffa said, it's Pure Power Plant.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 29, 2008)

If you want the big yield, go with Big Bud, shortest flowering time and biggest yield, well so every seed site says... (one site says 500-600 m2) in my future some day


----------

